# ****DOOLY COUNTY***** reports



## Allen Waters

ok, who all is hunting dooly this year, we have a club in the north east corner of the county. opening weekend was slow. we saw alot of turkeys, about 20-30 hogs, and 7 does. we are finding small rubs, persimons are good but not dropping for several more weeks on the property, lots of pin oaks dropping, have some white oaks but no report yet. we only had 4 guys down sat-sun so we saw a good amount of game for how hot it was. also lots of muscadines, ripe and dropping now. good luck to all and please post what your seeing here, for Dooly county.


----------



## ofdtruckie

We also saw plenty of game in Dooly Northeast.Weather was good compared to Florida.Saw about 20 deer and 30+ hogs and lots of Turkeys. One 14" 4-point no brow tines  young and  most bumping in and out of stands.Lots of acorns piled up and crabapples and muscadines.Unable to get shots with bow.


----------



## hav2hunt

I wish I were there!


----------



## redpredator

*Soon Very Soon*

Wish You Were There Also Robert. Going Last Day Of Black Powder Staying Through Weekend .them Bigguns Will Start Moving In November. One Of Us Is Going To Get A Dandy. This Is Our 9th Year In This Area. You Know How They Act On A Cool Day In November!!!! Awsome Rut!! See Ya Then Hog!


----------



## JShane

trail camera pictures continue to be impressive..First full weekend of hunting was this past (10/3-10/5) no sightings from the stand. Had one deer blow near me on an afternoon hunt. A lot of persimmons on the property, muscadines still present, acorns thin on the white oak side, crop fields consist of peanuts(currently being harvested), brown top millet, and cotton around our area. That much food available makes it a little harder. Going to spend the week of muzzleloader in the woods. Hope to have a better report then.. Good luck to all in Dooly.


----------



## Allen Waters

weekend of oct 11-12, only two of us on the property all weekend, we are seeing plenty of does and both saw borderline eight pointers in the 110 range. got some rain that was badly needed as we have quite a few plots in the ground that needed it. the ones that are 3 weeks old are starting to come up good and should look really good in another two weeks, mostly buck forage oats. i will post down the road how they like'em. started finding more and larger rubs this weekend and a couple of decent scrapes. over two days we saw 19 deer and around 30 hogs. lots of hogs
most of the deer we are seeing are in the thicker pines and in the bottoms on the acorns that are dropping. AW


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

I Am Seeing Some Small Bucks And Alot Of Does On Our Place. I Must Be Close To Yall. I Am On Hwy 26 Off Elko Road. We Are Eat Up With Hogs.


----------



## ofdtruckie

We saw very few deer this past weekend saw 17 hogs first day no shots. Killed a 16" 8-point young but nice deer. Very little buck sign right now maybe a few weeks away.


----------



## JShane

Hunted from Oct. 13th through Oct. 18th. Saw 13 deer between three people. four of which were bucks. One may have been big enough the others were young. Saw a ton of turkey's no hogs, put a doe on the ground Sat. Going back up Monday and Tuesday. Some scrapes started,  more and more rubs showing up.


----------



## Jeff1973

hunted southern Dooly county 11-7 thru 11-10, saw lots of young bucks chasing.  no big bucks seen during this time.  we saw 7 different bucks, all 4 pt, 6 pts, etc.  I killed 2 does with the bow.  should be wide open in the next 7 days, looks like a good cold front on friday, this next weekend should be good.


----------



## fireman401

Seeing a lot of deer movement throughout the day.  Saw one good buck while land checking a few days ago, so it will probably be picking up soon.....


----------



## Jeff1973

hunted nov 16-17 - does are coming into heat. its on...going again on friday - sunday.  

we saw several bucks chasing, grunting.  the older bucks are moving good now.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

i saw 17 bucks in 4 days last week. i think its probably about over now. maybe a 2nd rut coming around christmas


----------



## Hunter22

IM about to go hunting this Sat-next Sat. Anyone know anything about whats happening with the rut in dooly county? We have property off 3rd district rd. IM on the west side right next to pulaski county!


----------



## backyard_buck

Yeah, deer are moving in Dooly Co.!  Saw 4 does and 2 bucks yesterday about dark in a logged area by a soybean field.  Had a buddy call me yesterday morning, said he saw about a "12 Pointer" cross the field beside my house about 9:30 a.m.


----------



## Hunter22

ok, we have 220 acres, 110 acee field (soybeans just got picked) and have 4 food plots of clover and rye up to 5 inches tall. We had our trail camera up by a percimin tree and got alot of pictures but when they were all gone nothing came back. Hardly any tracks on our property now like they just dissapeared but only have been ont he edge of the big field(tryin not to disturb much). Im havin a hard time figureing out weather to hunt over the food plots or in the hardwoods?!?!?! any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jeff1973

hunter 22 - the bucks will be where the does are now.  wateroaks are dropping really good in dooly now.  i would try those areas for the morning hunt (near a bedding area if posssible) and hunt food plots for your afternoon hunts.


----------



## Hunter22

yeah, I typically see the does in the food plots in the morning and then hunt the woods over some oaks in the afternoon near a thicket near a creek and they have to pass by me unless the cross the creek but I hunted a few weeks ago and saw 9 does in the foodplot in the mornin around 9 but no bucks near by. They were trotting and seemed kind of weary but no buck showed up.


----------



## kornbread

seen about 23 does and 6 bucks in the past 2 days deer are moving good now. rattled in 2 of those bucks and the rest was checking does should be good the next few days


----------



## Hunter22

well thats good cause i will be hunting this sat to next sat every day. I will have my rattle bag and primos buck roar with me at all times. Nice boar by the way!


----------



## kornbread

THANKS i think next week is going to be the week ill be back down there tuesday to friday . goodluck


----------



## Hunter22

yeah im flyin to ATL airport tom and goin down straight from there and stayin untill next sunday and be huntin every day!


----------



## kornbread

any new news i will be there in the morning


----------



## Allen Waters

i have only seen or heard of small bucks chasing so far, seeing does and small bucks. finding lots of good fresh rubs and scrapes. thanksgiving weekend may be go time! i hope


----------



## fireman401

Saw a nice buck chasing( and I mean chasing her hard ) does in an open field north of Vienna on Hwy 41 around 5:30-5:45 this afternoon.  For a big buck to be out in an open field next to a busy highway, I figure the rut is really  in swing.  I don't know what the expected rut time is or was, but I think the next few days could be really good.  Time will tell.


----------



## Hunter22

I hunted sat nov 22-sat nov 29 every day! I saw 41 deer, 16 hogs, 2 bobcats and 2 foxes. saw 2 pretty good lookin 6 pointers, one small eight pointer, a good 8 to 10 pointer but questionable to shoot so I didnt and one day i was at the base of my tripod stand and heard somethinstartin to run in the woods looked back and saw a huge rack run off and he sounded like a heavy deer too. Shot the 2 bobcats and one of the foxes and a hog. Saw the small eight point trailing some does but not too hard and saw one of the 6 pointers chasing 3 does across our 110 acre wheat field. I think the rut is happening or just beginning.


----------



## Cliffhines

Been Real Active over on Hwy 90 cloes to the camp ground seen 30 deer in the last 2 weeks


----------



## Cliffhines

im Looking to get into a hunting club next year around the Vienna Lilly area...right now im Driving over to Wilcox to hunt and i have aonly seen 7 deer all year and only have harvested one large grey doe.....if i had to pay 400 a year it would be cheaper than driving 70 miles 4 times a weekend


----------



## Hunter22

Does anyone know if they think the rut will still be happening next weekend on the Pulaski/Dooly border on the West side?


----------



## Allen Waters

was down this weekend between 3 guys just sat. we saw 10 does, two bucks, one was big and slipped by me and i only got a glimpse not sure on the rack. i saw 20-25 hogs and shot two hogs around 1:00 and then got down. i believe we will see some second rut activity around or just after christmas. all the does we saw were calm and just feeding. no bucks following them right now.
 Hunter22, do you hunt off hwy230, sounds like you are close to us. AW


----------



## Hunter22

Our property is off of 3rd district Rd. Its a little farther down from hwy 230 I think. We get off exit 117 pinehurst and its not too far from there to get to our place. We haev 220 acres but one of our good friends farms I think about 5000+ acres and let me hunt on it. Its pieces of property scattered around and some over in Pulaski too. He had a guy driving down the road in a combine a about 3 weeks ago saw a huge buck in a field and said the rack was 2 cotton rows wide and got his gun out and gut shot the deer and they never found it. Our friend went huntin this morning and saw 11 does and 2 bucks nothing worthy shooting and shot 2 hogs. Im going to be down there alot starting next friday and see if I can get that big boy! Do yall bow hunt, rifle, or both?


----------



## kornbread

we do both im going to be there tues   and wed with high hopes


----------



## Allen Waters

thats the same caliber i shoot but in a remington model 700. the 270 wsm is a bad round. i'm using the winchester ballistic tip 130 grain too. dropped two hogs with it so far, one like a sake of potatoes. I hunt same property with kornbread, we've seen some good bucks, got some on trail camera too. i'll be down after christmas again and hoping to cross paths with a big boy.  good luck next week kornbread!! let me know how it goes. AW


----------



## Hunter22

yeah my hog gun is a remmington 30-06 stainless steel A-bolt. It does the job well done too but cant reach as far as my 270. I wonder how far yall are from our place. How many acres yall have?


----------



## redpredator

*I hunt off hwy 230*

Aw do you hunt with bummpy? We stay at the camp off 230. Im wondering if your the fella's we met. Bummpy is the only name i remmeber for obvious reasons. I killed a nice 10 point on nov. 22nd running a doe.


----------



## kornbread

yes we stay at the camp on 230 we met a few people there. not good with names .  do yall hunt to the east of us ?


----------



## Hunter22

How much does it cost to hunt in yalls club? just curious.


----------



## redpredator

*Kornbread*

We have the bunk house by the skinin rack. We also hunt the 1000 acres by the concrete barn. We share the north rd that splits the drainage with a club that has 1400 acres. I know one of the members is danny harrin, i think he put that club together. There is another fella by the name of allan waters. Thats the only two of yall i have met. This is our 9th season leasing there. We used to have the 475 that old joe mccormick hunts now. We have shot several nice bucks over the years. Strange rut this year one day they would be chasin everywhere the next day the would shut down. Have yall saw the double main beam monster yet. Awsome deer ive only saw him once the day before gun season opened. Man what a deer. If anyone gets him i want to know.


----------



## Allen Waters

hey Joe!! we need pics of that 10 point posted asap
where have ya'll been seeing the big buck your talking about. i'll see if i can't tie him up for you


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

*dunaway family*

i hunt on hwy 26 near elko and i know the dunaway family real well. super good folks and good processors as well.





Hunter22 said:


> yeah i just got a bow this yr a Fred Bear instinct and sighted it in and can shoot it well. I shoot a browning 270 WSM A-bolt Medalion edition. Its a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- gun. im shooting a winchester 130 grain balistic tip bullet and it puts deer n hogs on the ground in their tracks and that bullet sure can reach out there if you know how to shoot it too. Im coming down next friday and I will be in the stand that afternoon hopefully. I have high hopes too. Im gona draw out this season as long as I can before I shoot my doe unless its with the bow. Do yall happen by any chance know the Cross family or the Dunaway family?


----------



## redpredator

*Hey allan*

THAT BUCK IS RUNNING OTHER BUCKS BY THE LUMBERJACK CLUB. HAVE YALL HAD ANY LUCK? IF YOU DO SEE THAT DEER HAVE YOUR GUN UP CAUSE HE SURE ENOUGH IS A DANDY. LAST DAY OF BLACK POWDER RIDING THE FOUR WHEELER INTO MY STAND, HIM AND THE 10 I SHOT WHERE JUST STANDING IN THE PINES. DOUBLE MAIN BEAM ON LEFT. IF YOU WANT TO TIE HIM UP THAT WILL BE JUST FINE BY ME, I STILL HAVE ANOTHER BUCK TAG LEFT. I WILL BE SITTIN CLOSE TO THE FOOD PLOTS IN THE THICK STUFF FOR THE REST OF THE SEASON.


----------



## Hunter22

Yeah, I know Jerry and Herold Dunaway and their daddy that has the processing palce. WOW. I have been dreaming of shooting a double main beam buck since i started huntin 12 years ago. maybe he will mosey his way on over to our place during the second rut if there is one lol. Yes please post a picture if anyone gets him I definately wana see a picture of him. I have only seen a decent 9 pointer which will be a shooter next year and a decent 8 pointer that may be a questionable shooter next year and all other small bucks but I dono about this weekend where to hunt.... the thick stuff or over food plots cause after the ruts over bucks tend to look for food cause there so starved but I dono weather to really call what we had a rut or what. I didnt see any hardcore chasing or anything really, only saw one buck run across the field after 3 does did and another buck trailing a couple does but not hard.


----------



## Allen Waters

QUOTE=redpredator: THAT BUCK IS RUNNING OTHER BUCKS BY THE LUMBERJACK CLUB. 

don't know if i can make if over that way .... but Donnie frequents that area pretty regular
we have passed on a lot of bucks this year only one 7 point so far. 16 inch spread and long tines, was missing one g-3 and the guy thought it was an 8 point. it was a 230 yard shot. still a very good buck!!  really hoping passing some of these bucks pays off next year.

hunter 22, i do know the dunaways, we have taken a deer over there this year.


----------



## redpredator

*Hunter*

THE DEER IN THIS AREA ARE SO STRANGE. SOMETIMES THE RUT COMES IN EARLY NOV. LIKE LAST SEASON AND SOMETIMES LATER LIKE THIS YEAR. THEY REALLY LOVE THE COLD WEATHER. EVERYTIME THE TEMP DROPS BELOW THIRTY THEY GO CRAZY. I WOULD CONCENTRATE ON THE THICK STUFF NOW. THEM BIGGUNS ARE OUT THERE NO DOUBT. ALLAN I THOUGHT I SAW A SIGN WHEN I DROVE PAST LUMBERJACKS THAT SAID WELCOME TO OUR NEWEST MEMBER(DHERRIN) SAY IT AINT SO


----------



## Allen Waters

i'm fraid so. they took him open arms as one of their own


----------



## Hunter22

yeah I have passed up some good bucks this year too with about 16" inside spread give or take in hope someone else doesnt kill them and next year they will be awesome deer. Someone gutshot a deer over on one of our friends propertys he farms and he was standing out in a cotton field and shot at him from the road on a combine and said the rack was 2 cotton rows wide and the deer ran off they trailed him over 500 yrs n couldnt find him. This was about a month or so ago. Its a shame people do stuff like that and ruin it for us all.


----------



## Hunter22

I know Jerry and Herold dunaway. They are really nice guys. Jerry is real good friends with one of the Cross brothers who is one of our good friends. I see Jerry alot when I am down there. Havent seen Herold in a while though. Do you have a picture of that buck you shot on their place?


----------



## kornbread

redpredator said:


> THE DEER IN THIS AREA ARE SO STRANGE. SOMETIMES THE RUT COMES IN EARLY NOV. LIKE LAST SEASON AND SOMETIMES LATER LIKE THIS YEAR. THEY REALLY LOVE THE COLD WEATHER. EVERYTIME THE TEMP DROPS BELOW THIRTY THEY GO CRAZY. I WOULD CONCENTRATE ON THE THICK STUFF NOW. THEM BIGGUNS ARE OUT THERE NO DOUBT. ALLAN I THOUGHT I SAW A SIGN WHEN I DROVE PAST LUMBERJACKS THAT SAID WELCOME TO OUR NEWEST MEMBER(DHERRIN) SAY IT AINT SO


 i noticed dherrin is always got his check in pin at club lumber jacks . lol  that might of been him i heard singing kareoke the other night  lol .  i hunted yesterday all day and seen 2 does and one spike chasing them early am  the wind was blowing 12 to 17 out of the south bad day but better than a day at work.


----------



## Hunter22

Thanks for all the info yall.... im gettin a couple ladder stands and puttin them in the thickets near our food source and by the creek. Il keep yall posted on what activity I see over the next month cause I will be down there alot!


----------



## redpredator

*Hunter*

Check out the latest addition of gon there is an article in there about late season tatics. Very informative. The fella that wrote it obviously knows his stuff. Good luck. I will be down after christmas.


----------



## Hunter22

Its funny you mention that because I literly just read that article about 30 min ago. He really does know his stiff and it helped me alot on deciding where I am goin to put our my new stands. Il keep yall posted. its suposeto be 31 sat mornin so it should be a good mornin. I cant wait to get back out in the woods tom.


----------



## kornbread

went this morning seen a fresh rub and a scrape done after the rain the bark was dry on the ground also seen 6 does and 3 bucks to bad i have to be in jacksonville this weekend it should be a good one goodluck yall


----------



## Hunter22

I came down this afternoon and got out in the stand around 3:30. It was really windy today. I saw a big cowhorn spike that prob weighed about 140+ at 5:25 then around 6 I heard a deer walkin through some puddles of water behind me in the woods from the previous rain and looked back and saw a deer  and I think it was a doe. It was pretty dark in the woods by then. Its head was behind a tree and it stopped for a minute. Then I heard a big buck grunt back behind me about 100 yrs on the edge of the creek. It did a long drawn out grunt then the deer behind me ran off and I grunted back at him and he responded but wouldnt come to me. I was hunting the edge of one of the food plots but going to put up ladder stands tom.


----------



## Hunter22

Went huntin this mornin didnt see but 3 turkeys, one had about a 12" beard and the other had about a 6" beard. This afternoon I hunted on one of our friends properties in Pulaski and walked up on 3 does goin to the stand at 3 and then saw a decent 8 pointer at 5:30 and he made a licking branch and was marking his teritory and kinda pawed at his scrape and then a doe came across the field at about 5:45 or so and one of our friends checked his hog traps today and there was a big bodied buck in the trap with a messed up rack. He was layin there and was bleeding out of his nose so he shot him and then foudn out that he broke his neck is why he didnt jump out of the trap and that buck was all rutted up. Had a big swollen neck so I think the rut is still goin on right now just not full force yet.


----------



## Hunter22

The deer have movin really early in the morning even though the moon has been out all night the past couple days. I saw 3 does this morning at 7:25 in a little foodplot on the edge of a 35 acre field. This afternoon saw 5 does in a cut bean field and saw fresh huge buck tracks followin a doe it looked like.


----------



## kornbread

seen 2 bucks chasing does today wind picked up  and no more deer . be trying the rest of the week


----------



## Allen Waters

O.K. 2009 season has started so I thought I would bump this back to the top, Hows yer huntin in Dooly been so far? I'll post a report for our club here shortly. AW


----------



## Allen Waters

lots of rain, creeks are high and bottom areas have been flooded. Acorns are falling good. persimmons are going to fall earlier this year than last. we got a good persimmon crop. with all the rain our plots are coming up great. Some of our pines were thinned this summer and the deer are in there eating the new growth. We are seeing alot more deer this year already. multiple members have seen upwards of 8-11 deer in one sitting!!! no big bucks but we got a few on camera this year. I'm thinking the rut might hit a little early this year and be better than last year.
we took 2 does and a hog opening weekend.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

*Headed there next week...what y'all seeing?*

Give me some good news.   Hunting west of the interstate outside of Vienna.    Typically a mid-November to late November rut where we hunt....

I'll give a report while i'm up there when I can get a Wi-Fi signal...

Bandy


----------



## Allen Waters

headed down in a few hours for 4 days. I'll post an update later. Guys that were down this past weekend were seeing good movement. Multiple bucks seen. One guy had a 6 pointer come in to a decoy lookiing for a fight. all stiff legged, hair standing up. did a stare down at 5 yards and then proceded to start thrashing small trees close by. He said it was rather funny seeing that it was a small buck. We are having good weather and things may be setting up for really noticable rut this year!!  I am in NW Dooly east of Unadilla. Good luck everyone!! AW


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

Had to bring my son back home for school, so I'm back early...but headed back this weekend!  

Saw lots of deer movement while it was cool this last weekend, including some chasing, but does for the most part were alone.    Most of the movement was in the mornings, and I even saw some deer on Tuesday morning during the constant wind and rain.    

Bandy


----------



## Allen Waters

Headed back down tonight. we had a 120 class 8 shot last Sunday around 4 pm. it was a bow kill that came in to a grunt call. I saw 17 deer in 3 days. mostly does. Waiting for the light switch to turn on..... should be better this week as this rain passes. starting to find more rubs and scrapes but the big bucks are not running yet. should start seeing it any day. heard and saw a couple does being pushed last week by bucks but stayed in the thick stuff. Good luck!!


----------



## cjoice

Was hunting north of Vienia and seen one 8pt friday 13 and a 4 pt on sat. and several doe's. The eight was checking his scrapes and wearing out the tree limbs along the way.  Got Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----'d when someone in a climber was hunting our land from across the property line. got a camera set up for him...


----------



## Allen Waters

I would say its on, although the warm weather might make it not as good as it could be. Finding alot of rubs and lots of scrapes being laid down now. Saw two shooters last week. One 10 point was an absolute hoss. seen a 6 pointer pushing does in a food plot. Saw 18 deer in three days. 10 point, two 8 points, and a six point. should be good this week. Our camp had 2 good 8's and a 10 point brought in. Headed back tomorrow.


----------



## southwoodshunter

Had 2 small bucks chasing a doe yesterday morning.. was cool to watch.. wish they had been the big boys thou.. scrapes haven't been touched since the rain last week, & there were about 20 right behind my stand, that were as big as barrels... hope some cool weather gets them in the mood for .


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

I was on my lease between Lilly and Vienna this last weekend thru Monday, and although we saw plenty of does this weekend, not one had a buck with them.   We sat late too and didn't even see one cruising.

All my hopes are on Thanksgiving week.   Going up this weekend and hunting at least until Thanksgiving.   Starting to get burned out.   

good luck guys.    Who's for meeting up at Maurice's Sunday?  (is that how you spell it?)   would be great to meeting some of you guys.

Bandy


----------



## Allen Waters

wish I was down Bandy I'd meet ya. came home on sunday, warm weather pattern really killed the deer movement and totally stalled the rut. Scrapes have not been freshened that I had found previous week. Got a couple guys on our place this week. they have started chasing, one guy has seen four different chases in the last two days. I'd say its if the weather will stay cool the next 4-5 days will be good. Good luck to ya!!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

Spent 8 or 9 days last week (Thanksgiving week) in the woods.   I saw 2 does one morning, and 3 does on another occasion.   That's it.   Very frustrating.   My son was hunting about 500 yards from me; he saw one deer all those days.  luckily, it was one of his best bucks ever....a really nice 8 pt that just came cruising by.   

Really scratching my head over this.   The last few days we were there was perfect weather....clear skies, low to mid 30's, little to no wind....still, almost no deer movement.

If you could see my lease you'd realize that, if there was chasing going on, they'd have to come by one of us at some time.   Also, there was a clay road not far from us where we normally see lots of tracks.....last week we checked and there were very few deer tracks...and almost no running tracks.  

How has December been for you guys in this county?


----------



## mplank76

Well, as much as i would hate to say it the same is going on here.  myself and a buddy of mine hunt some family land outside of Unadilla and there hasnt been much going on at all!  I saw a small 4pt chasing a doe and that's it on 22 nov.  other than that its been very quiet!  We've still been seeing good tracks all around our property though.  I'll keep you posted after this weekend.


----------



## cjoice

Just an Update... I got to the stand last night about 5pm and within 30min the deer were coming to the food plot to eat, Watched three Does, promising 6pt and an small 8pt "neither legal". Still waiting on the monster to show himself!!!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

lookin' good for this weekend!   Headed up tonight for a few days.   Anyone else gonna be in the woods?    My landowner wants me to take a doe for his daughter, so I'll be harvesting the first decent doe that ambles by.

good luck


----------



## fireman401

Hopefully Saturday evening......needs to dry out some up here if you haven't heard.  A lot of rain over the past week and some of the roads are in very bad shape so I would advise caution on your drive in, especially if you have to travel the dirt roads.


----------



## Allen Waters

Will be back down dec. 28th, I talked to one of my guys this week and some of our roads are bad. He said i was not gonna believe the water thats in the creeks and low areas. Man have we had some rain this year!!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

Well guys, I wish I'd have read your report before I left.    My timber was flooded.   I only hunted one day...the first morning I just hunted from the ground....that evening, I waded to my stand after taking off my boots....and had some hogs come in on me at dark.    The next morning the wind was howling when I woke up, and being depressed about all the water, I packed up and left.    At least I learned what a lot of rain will do to my creek bottom.    

You guys must have got hammered by rain...


----------



## Allen Waters

I don't think hammered is the word. Our creek bottoms have been flooded out since Oct.  We did have a member take a nice Mid 130's class 9 pointer yesterday morning. It had a 18.5" outside spread. Came through a funnel in thick pines above the flooded timber/creek bottom.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

50/50 heading up for the last weekend this weekend.   Have the creek water levels subsided?   Close to normal?

Gettin' in on a hog hunt during the day, too!    that should be fun.


----------



## fireman401

*Creek Levels*



BANDERSNATCH said:


> 50/50 heading up for the last weekend this weekend.   Have the creek water levels subsided?   Close to normal?
> 
> Gettin' in on a hog hunt during the day, too!    that should be fun.


Creeks should be back to normal.  Good luck!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

Yep, creeks were back to normal.   As you know though....COLD COLD.    We hunted Saturday and this morning.    Thermometer showed 18 degrees on the truck.   

We didn't see much in the morning, but all 4 of us saw deer Saturday night.   They moved about an hour before dark.   I saw 4 does, my son had one of the best sits of his life he said, having seen a legal 8 pt that he passed on, two smaller bucks that were sparing, and 3 or 4 other does.    All in all a great evening.    

Anyway, learned a lot about the property we have....looking forward to next year!


----------

